# need recommendation on .22 pistol



## Colt45 (Feb 2, 2010)

i have a few that i like alot, but i would love to have one that can shot magnum rounds as well as 22long.
anyone know of a pistol that can shoot both rounds?


----------



## BowhuntnHoosier (Feb 7, 2010)

I think Ruger makes one that you can change the cylinder on. Its been awhile so please someone correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

The Ruger Single-Six does indeed come with a long rifle and a magnum cylinder. Changing cylinders takes only a few seconds.


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

If you are wanting an auto you could go with Stingers or MiniMags for more powerful rounds. Not as fast as .22mag, but you get the auto variety.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Ruger Single Six does have a gun with 2 cylinders .22 long rifle & .22 Mag. -

I don't own it any more, but really liked it when I had it.

I found that I rarely shot the .22 mag - just too expense to shoot at paper targets & cans.

I bought a auto (actually several) and truly enjoy shooting .22 long rifles.

This is the latest .22 auto I've bought - it's a Browning Buck Mark Camper










This auto gun does not shoot .22 mag.

I'm certainly no expert, but I can't think of a auto hand gun that shoots both .22 long rifle and .22 mags.

Can anyone else?

My point being that you may be ruling out all .22 auto's if you're firm on your desire to shoot .22 mags.

Nothing wrong with that decision (I love my Colt New Frontier , but it doesn't shot .22 mags)










If I had to choose between the two - I'd probably choose the "cowboy" gun for sentimental reasons.

Just my .02

:smt1099


----------



## Jiu-jitsu fighter (May 26, 2008)

I dont anything about guns that shoot both rounds. I do know the Walther P22 is one of the best shooting .22s and has the best feel of ANY .22 pistol I have EVER picked up.


----------



## Colt45 (Feb 2, 2010)

thanks for the feedback guys:smt023
there is no uglier gun in my eyes than the old cowbow revolvers haha. 
And dondavis3 made a good point, after the first couple times out, i would get sick of shooting the 
magnum .22 do to the price.

so i guess i dont need a 22 that shoots magum rounds.
ive narrowed it down to three guns. let me know what you guys think will be best.

Walther p22, Taurus ultraa lite 9 or Taurus Ply22

v Links to all 3 guns 
http://www.thefiringline.com/forums/showthread.php?t=367428&highlight=ply+22
http://www.auctionarms.com/Search/DisplayItem.cfm?ItemNum=9491482
http://www.genitron.com/HandgunDB/DB-Compare-Selections.asp?ID1=1694&ID2=3526&ID3=0


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

Have you looked at Ruger MkIII?

Or Beretta? I have had good luck with my NEOS. Can be had for $$275 -$300.


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

Colt45 said:


> ive narrowed it down to three guns. let me know what you guys think will be best.
> 
> Walther p22, Taurus ultraa lite 9 or Taurus Ply22
> ]


The earlier version of the PLY was one of the worst .22 semi's ever made, at least that is what you would think if you ever read about people's experience with them. I doubt that the newer version will be much better. No way I would recommend one to anyone.

Their revolvers don't have too bad of a reputation, so the UL9 might be ok. Just keep in mind that Taurus' CS has a bad reputation, so good luck if anything goes wrong. The Taurus revo's that I've used have only average accuracy and poor triggers. If this was to be your only .22, then I would look elsewhere.

The Walther is one of the worst .22 semi's that I've ever had the opportunity to shoot, and the worst I've ever owned. Reliability was very good with certain rounds, and poor with others. Accuracy was mediocre. Those things would have been more tolerable if the pistol had cost less, but is not tolerable for the money that you have to spend to get one.

If you want to spend your money on something that will be accurate and reliable, then look at the Browning Buckmark, S&W 22A, Beretta Neos, and Ruger MKIII. These are all better handguns than the three you mention, in most cases will cost less than the P22.


----------



## Colt45 (Feb 2, 2010)

thanks for info.

what is the difference between single action and double action?

so out of the three, which would you personaly pick?
http://www.genitron.com/HandgunDB/DB-Compare-Selections.asp?ID1=76&ID2=2600&ID3=537


----------



## tc15 (Mar 13, 2008)

Out of the three shown on your genitron link I'd go with the browning buck mark.


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

Colt45 said:


> what is the difference between single action and double action?
> 
> so out of the three, which would you personaly pick?
> http://www.genitron.com/HandgunDB/DB-Compare-Selections.asp?ID1=76&ID2=2600&ID3=537


If I had overly-large hands, I would go with the 22A. If I had small hands, I would go with the Neos. If cost was a concern, I would go with the 22A. Since none of those are of my concern, I would go with the BM, as it's the nicest of the three, and has the best trigger.

There are plenty of web pages that detail the difference between action types.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Colt45 said:


> what is the difference between single action and double action?


In automatic's

there are some that are double action only - when you pull the trigger the hammer (if it has one) falls to fire the round and then will stay down and you've got a long hard pull to shot follow up shots.

Again in auto's there are some that are double action/ single action so that when you pull the trigger for the 1st shot it's long and firm, but after it shoots, the hammer (if it has one) stays back and is very easy to pull for follow up shots.

For revolvers

double action guns are fired by pulling the trigger with a long firm pull.

Single action you must reach up and pull back (cock) the hammer and it fires very smoothly & easy.

Hope this helps.

:smt1099


----------



## Colt45 (Feb 2, 2010)

k I FOR SURE got it narrowed to two guns haha, so one last time for your oppinions sorry guys.

Browning buck mark camper, or taurus ultra lite 9.

i just got back from my local gun store, and they had both in stock, i like them both alot, so still undecisive,
however is there a site anyone knows of where i can get them cheaper? they wanted $345 for the Browning
and $300 for a used Taurus Ultra-lite.

thats a bit steap for what i want to pay for a 22 hand gun. but if i can get the Browning for under $300 shipped i'd do it.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

I went through this same decision process and ended up buying the Browning Buck Mark Camper.

The Taurus was not even in my last 3 choices.

The quality of the two guns are not anywhere near the same in my opinion.

If you shop around you can find A Buck Mark for less than $315.

:smt1099


----------



## Colt45 (Feb 2, 2010)

Browning it is! i will keep a look out for a good price then.


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

Colt45 said:


> however is there a site anyone knows of where i can get them cheaper? they wanted $345 for the Browning
> and $300 for a used Taurus Ultra-lite.
> 
> thats a bit steap for what i want to pay for a 22 hand gun. but if i can get the Browning for under $300 shipped i'd do it.


If you have an Academy Sports and Outdoors store nearby, you might see if they have the BM in stock. The ones here in TX have the BM normally at $279, but are on sale this week for $259.

You can also check gunbroker.com, if you have an FFL dealer nearby that will do transfers.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Academy Sport & Outdoors is where I bought mine -

It was on sale last year, but $25 higher than that.

Great buy.

:smt1099


----------



## Colt45 (Feb 2, 2010)

::just bought the browning today, i used some federal .22 that i have had for about 6-7 years, it jammed about 60% of the time, i'm HOPING this is do to old ammo? other than that, when it shot, it was fun:mrgreen:


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Glad you bought the Browning.

Make sure you gun is cleaned - usually before the 1st outing.

I think you'll be fine, although I've fired new / old / cheap and never got any misfires / jams.

Good luck with yours.

:smt1099


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Colt45 said:


> ::just bought the browning today, i used some federal .22 that i have had for about 6-7 years, it jammed about 60% of the time, i'm HOPING this is do to old ammo? other than that, when it shot, it was fun:mrgreen:


Field strip it and clean it completely dry, then spray with CLP or something similar and wipe off the excess. A single drop of gun oil on the rails wouldn't hurt anything, either. Shoot a few boxes of high velocity ammo through it, then try the bulk pack ammo again.

Most Buckmarks shoot everything, right out of the box, but yours is probably a little tighter or the springs are a little stronger.

If that doesn't fix it, it may need to go back to the factory.


----------

